# Computer Question



## wazzuwarrior (Mar 2, 2007)

This Thread may cause some slight debate, and is a semi "political" subject in this arena.  But I was interested in if you could go out and buy a new computer now would it be a Mac or a PC and why.  I am looking at purchasing a new computer for majorly a photography platform and was wondering what you guys thought would be the best system for digital work.  thank you.


----------



## EOS_JD (Mar 2, 2007)

Buy what you know I'd say. there's nothing in it between platforms these days. maybe Mac could be a winner in that you can run windows on it too.

I have a PC and am happy with it.  purely a personal choice as both will do well.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 2, 2007)

i think you could be happy with both mac and a windows PC. Most pieces of software you need for working with images exist on both systems.

just avoid installing Vista on the PC though 

I'm getting a new laptop for work, and I explicitly demanded to have XP installed.

If there was photoshop for Linux, I would even consider Linux as an alternative.


----------



## dewey (Mar 2, 2007)

I use both and I can say it depends more on the machine you buy rather than mac vs. pc.  I find PCs more affordable for the more powerful machines, but my mac is smaller so I carry that with me.  Now that I think about it my mac is really just an expensive photo bank.  It's an old G4 so it can't really compete with a newer dual core PC on performance.

I second the stay away from Vista... it's just like windows with the suck knob turned way up. :mrgreen:


----------



## MPowerM3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was in the same boat, bought a Dell for the rippin good deal I got.  Shop around, it doesnt hurt to see whats out there.


----------



## ZyxKor (Mar 2, 2007)

As other people have said, it's a close call.  i would suggest that you go with what you know. That way you won't have to learn the OS as well as the Photo software. You'll get a little better bang for the $ with a PC. If you plan on getting really deep into Photo stuff then the Mac might be a better platform. Mac's have a slight lead in that arena. They have a larger assortment of accessories for photo/design people.


----------



## Don Simon (Mar 2, 2007)

I've never really given serious consideration to the alternatives to the standard PC running Microsoft, being too lazy to try other operating systems and generally finding Macs a bit odd. But now I'll consider any way out... especially since merely replacing a network card prompted a demand that I re-authenticate my copy of Windows. I've heard some bad things here about the EULA on Vista; I haven't read it but I suspect it stipulates wearing an explosive collar as in _The Running Man_. "Genuine Advantage"?, well at least they have a sense of humour...


----------



## JigsawMan (Mar 3, 2007)

I have just built a new PC with 2GB RAM and an Intel Core2 Duo E6700 processor.  Its real fast (compared to my old 3Ghz P4).  However, I would say that if I didn't play games then I would certainly seriously consider a Mac (Mac Pro, not a Mac Mini) as a PC replacement.  Pretty Expensive though.

I am running Vista and it's got alot of cool features - not all eye candy.  The performance monitor is great, lots of little things make it good but it is a real resouce hog.  800MB RAM use on boot.  Colour management doesn't seem to work properly yet so I'm not sure if my monitor is profiled properly with my Eye-One Display2.  That is the only thing that is making me think of going back to XP.  Anyways, I digress.

PCs have, from what I have seen, a greater range of software available that just isn't on the Mac and PC software seems to be more readily available.

But as the Mac Advert says, "It just works" ...


----------



## wazzuwarrior (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone I was mainly worried about the vista troubles with windows now that i recall what Ive been hearing lately.  Im still "on the fence" but we'll see.  Thank you again


----------



## meesh (Mar 8, 2007)

mac... loooove it... wouldnt go back to a pc - of course this is just my personal preference.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 8, 2007)

wazzuwarrior said:


> Thanks for the input everyone I was mainly worried about the vista troubles with windows now that i recall what Ive been hearing lately. Im still "on the fence" but we'll see. Thank you again


 
Well, get a PC without Vista then ... make it XP or Linux 

Or make it MAC, really depends what you like more as in touch and feel .. it is a bit like the Nikon / Canon question


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 13, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> i think you could be happy with both mac and a windows PC. Most pieces of software you need for working with images exist on both systems.
> 
> just avoid installing Vista on the PC though
> 
> ...




Why AlexB - I have a laptop with XP, is there something wrong with Vista. I will be buying a home computer in Spain and would like some info on the pro's and cons?


----------



## Dave_D (Mar 29, 2007)

My info is third party so..... A friend of mine who uses his computer heavily for photo work recently switched from pc to mac. He spared no expense on hardware in both instances so that is a non-issue. As far as a platform for an image processing engine like Photoshop to run on, macs are supposed to be better suited in the kernel code or something like that. A pc doing the same is like using a dime to turn a screw whereas a mac is like actually using a screwdriver.


----------



## panocho (Mar 29, 2007)

just in case you can read spanish, there is a extremely thorough article comparing both, made by a photographer and in relation to photography. this is his page:

http://www.hugorodriguez.com/

then you have to go to "cursos" and "comprar un ordenador". he analyses every aspect down to the detail. quite recommendable for your situation, i think

...now, in case you don't read spanish...   
one conclusion one might draw from what he says is that for the money you'd spend on a nice mac you'd get a nicer pc (talking about photography, remenber). so, if money is an issue, it seems reasonable to go for a pc... :scratch:


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 29, 2007)

I didnt want to read through all the responses, so sorry if this has been said already. I have always heard all the mac people say "get a mac!" but personally , i'll probably always use a PC, because some PC programs still dont work with macs, i highly value the ability to right click though... and good pcs are so much cheaper than a good mac


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 30, 2007)

Chickenhawk said:


> Why AlexB - I have a laptop with XP, is there something wrong with Vista. I will be buying a home computer in Spain and would like some info on the pro's and cons?



www.badvista.org ... a bit biased (as I am myself ) .. but lots of truth in what is written there.


----------



## fmw (Mar 30, 2007)

I may be switching away from PC's once I find the business software I need. I won't be moving to Vista. The one thing I use that is PC-only is the UPS Worldship shipping program. I can dedicate one workstation for PC use just to run that software. I think I can do everything else with either Mac or Linux. I already have a Linux machine running and testing software. If I wanted the system primarily for photography, I would choose Mac without a second thought. But my computers are for business primarily so I haven't yet decided. I think Linux may be a better choice for accounting and things like that since there are some powerful Unix applications. I've done some image processing on the Linux machine but it isn't as good as Photoshop on a PC. Photoshop does run on the Mac, however, and probably better than it does on a PC.


----------



## Tomeboy69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I was a PC user from about 1987 till October 2006. I love my Macs. Purchased a Mac book in October and was hooked. What pushed me to Mac was trying to run software on my Dell laptop for DJing - I had issue after issue. All my buddies use Macs and run the same software. I purchased my Mac, installed the software (I still can't get over how simple things install on the Mac), and haven't looked back at my PC since. Since, I have purchased a iMac 20" for myself and a 15" for my wife. I crossgraded my CS2 suite from PC to Mac (free) and even like using Photoshop on the Mac better. There are a few things that I've had to un-learn from my PC ways, but other than that I can't say a bad thing about my Macs. Also, if you are close to a Apple store, definitely purchase the ProCare membership, aside from access to free pro seminars, you can sit down with a Mac expert for one hour a week, one on one and talk (learn) about any issues or software on your Mac.
That's my 2 cents.

Tom


----------



## morydd (Apr 6, 2007)

Well... I'm firmly in the PC camp, but on the linux side. I've found very little I can't do on linux (other than microsoft money, which I've come to realize I need) and games, but my 5 year old linux box is still working like a champ. Unless you're doing a lot of manipulation with your photos, or need CMYK, I think The Gimp is plenty for most people. I'm able to run what I want to run, keep it up-to-date and secure, and do it all on hardware that other people get rid of because it doesn't run windows fast enough.

The most sensible argument I've ever heard though is this:
Who do you call when you can't figure out how to solve a problem with your computer? What're they running? Buy that.


----------

